# I.O.M. Ferry's



## danube4 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi any body interested in I.O.M. Ferry's. Just a little history. Ben-My-Chree war record. The largest and fastest coasting vessel in the World (at the time). Was fitted for war service as a Sea-plane carrier. She took out the Aerial appliances which were used to sink the German Battleship "Konigsberg" in the Cameroons River, steaming all the way from England to East Africa at a rate of over 22 knots. Returning to Suez Canal,,she did good work in the Near East,till unfortunately set on fire by the Turks.She fought their guns for 11 hours till the fire reached her own explosives. she now lies sunk in shallow water. This is how its printed on back of picture. Must be 14-18 War.

Mona's Queen. Paddle Steamer. War record. From January 1915 to April, 1919, she was continually employed as a Troop Transport from Southampton to France, carrying well-nigh half-a-million troops. She earned the rare distinction of sinking a German Submarine under cir***stances of brilliancy, for which her captain and crew were suitably rewarded. As printed on back.


King Orry was in line with the British Fleet at the Surrender of German Navy at 9-30 a.m. on November 22nd 1918. She did her bit. As printed on back. regards. Barney Danube4.










,,,,


----------

